# اريد اعتناق المسيحية



## liro (20 أكتوبر 2007)

من مشاركتى فى المنتدى تعرفت على الدين المسيحى اكتر وعرفت حاجات مكنتش اعرفها واقتنعت فيه ونفسى اعتنق هذا الدين لانى شفت فيه حاجات كتير كانت غيبة عنى .
ياريت حد يفهمنى ازاى اعتنق الدين وايه الواجبات اليومية اى المفروض اعملها وياريت حد يراسلنى على الخاص لان فى حاجات كتير عايزة استفسر عنها بس ياريت يكون صدره واسع.
وبتمنى من ماى روك انه يراسلنى لانه اكتر واحد ممكن يساعدنى لانه كان زى والرب هداه .
ارجوكم ساعدونى


----------



## Ramzi (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

لن تكون هذه الطريقة لاعتناق المسيحية ....

اولا يجب ان تعلم ما الخسائر التي ستخسرها بالحياه ... و اعلم بانها كثيرة
ويجب ان تكون وصلت الى الايمان الكامل


وبالمناسبة الرسائل الخاصة عندك غير متوفرة .....


† † † † † رمزي  † † † † †​


----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت liro*


liro قال:


> من مشاركتى فى المنتدى تعرفت على الدين المسيحى اكتر وعرفت حاجات مكنتش اعرفها واقتنعت فيه ونفسى اعتنق هذا الدين لانى شفت فيه حاجات كتير كانت غيبة عنى .


*نشكر ربنا*
*علي أنك شفتي حجات غيبة عنك*​


liro قال:


> ياريت حد يفهمنى ازاى اعتنق الدين وايه الواجبات اليومية اى المفروض اعملها


*ما في شئ أسمة الواجبات والمفروض بالمسيحية*
*هذا خطأ كبير يقع فيه كثيرين*
*المسيحية هي علاقة بين الإنسان والله *
*علاقة حب بين أبن وأبيه لا علاقة عبد لسيد*
*نعم نحن نؤمن أن الله هو السيد بل وسيد الأسياد*
*ولكننا أبناء بالتبني له فهو لم يعد سيداً بل أباً*​


liro قال:


> وياريت حد يراسلنى على الخاص لان فى حاجات كتير عايزة استفسر عنها بس ياريت يكون صدره واسع.
> وبتمنى من ماى روك انه يراسلنى لانه اكتر واحد ممكن يساعدنى لانه كان زى والرب هداه .
> ارجوكم ساعدونى



*تفضلي وأطرحي أي شئ علي العام لأستفادة الجميع *
*لتكون أسألتك نوراً للأخرين لأنك تتكلمي وتسألي بخلفيه تشابه خلفية كثيرين فستكون الأستفادة أكبر*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

مبروك نعمة الخلاص


----------



## فادية (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اول حاجه  لازم تعملها قبل كل شيئ  هي انك تقرا الكتاب المقدس بصورة جديدة 
المنتدى فيه حاجات كتيرة ممكن تكشف لك حاجات  في المسيحيه 
لكن اساس الايمان المسيحي هتشوفه من خلال قرايتك للكتاب المقدس 
وبعد ما تقرا الكتاب المقدس وتقتنع بتعاليمه  ممكن تبدأ تستفسر عن الحاجات الي انت مش فاهمها او الي مش واضحه بالنسبه لك 
ربنا يفتح لك قلبك وينور لك طريقك​


----------



## maria123 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

مبروك نعمة الخلاص


----------



## challenger (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*قبل البدء في قراءة الكتاب المقدس أختي فادية عليه الصلاة و أن يضع قلبه بين يدي الرب !
إسأليني أنا ! فأنا كنت أقرأ الكتاب المقدس أحيانا ً من دون فهم لكن عندما يدخل يستلم الله قلب الإنسان يجعله ناصع كالثلج .

أخي الكريم :
بكل بساطة و ببساطة لا تتوقعها إركع و صلي للرب يسوع بقلب صافي و بثقة !
أهم شيء الثقة ان الرب سيساعدك .
أي كُن ْ مُتأكد أن الرب سيساعدك لأن الرب لا يحبنا واثقين و ليس شكاكين !!

إركع وقل له
 يا رب يا يسوع أنت تحملت من اجلي الموت لتفديني 
أنت يا رب قلت تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الأحمال و أنا أريحكم !!
و ها أنا بين يديك . .  سا عدني و قوي إيماني .
أغسل قلبي و طهره من كل شيء 
و أجعلني الإنسان الذي تريده ان يكون 
آمين 

طبعا ً . . صلاة بسيطة كما رأيت !
خاطبه و كانك تتكلم مع شخص يقف أمامك .
لا تخاطبه وكانه غريب او بعيد !!! و أهم شيء ( الثقة ) أي ( الإيمان )

ثم إقرأ الكتاب المقدس كما قالت الأخت ( فادية ) .

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق و الخلاص 
( مُسلم سابق ) *


----------



## challenger (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



Ramzi قال:


> لن تكون هذه الطريقة لاعتناق المسيحية ....
> 
> اولا يجب ان تعلم ما الخسائر التي ستخسرها بالحياه ... و اعلم بانها كثيرة
> ويجب ان تكون وصلت الى الايمان الكامل
> ...



*لا توجد خسارة مع الرب يسوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لأن محبة العالم عداوة لله .

ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه ​
أليس كذلك أخي الحبيب ( Ramzi )

لو أعطوني ملايين الأرض و كنوزها لما فضلتها على نعمة الخلاص و الرب يسوع  .*


----------



## liro (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اشكركم على اهتمامكم بيا عاوزة اعرف ايه الى ممكن اعمله علشان بكدة اكون امنت بالرب يسوع وارجو من الاخ challenger ان يساعدنة خصوصا انه كان مسلم .
وعندى ليه سؤال انت ازاى اعلنت اعتناق الدين المسيحى لانى عايزة اتعلم من تجربتك واكيد هتساعدنى وياريت تكلمن شوية عن الايمان والسعادة بعد قربك من الرب يسوع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اولا ان تذهب الي كنيسة ومقابلة كاهن وتقلة حكايتك وهو هيحكيلك عن المسيح وبعد ما يتاكد ان ايمانك كامل سيتم تعميدك علي اسم الحبيب ملك الملوك وستجد وكان الروح القدس ينهمر بداخلك بجد لحظة وكانك ولت من جديد بس اقرا الكتاب المقدس كويس وادخلها عن اقتناع كامل بالسيد المسيح

ربنا يحافظ عليك حبيبي


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



liro قال:


> من مشاركتى فى المنتدى تعرفت على الدين المسيحى اكتر وعرفت حاجات مكنتش اعرفها واقتنعت فيه ونفسى اعتنق هذا الدين لانى شفت فيه حاجات كتير كانت غيبة عنى .


 
أخي الحبيب
كما ترى نحن لسنا كالذي يأخذ الموضوع بالصياح و الصراخ و يملأ نصف الصفحة الله أكبر, بل انت ترى بنفسك التأني الكبير الذي يدفعك كل واحد منا اليه

نعم يا اخي الحبيب تأني و فهم كامل قبل اي خطوة أيمان

فلا تؤمن بشئ قبل ان تفهمه و تستوعبه و تتأكد منه, فهذه حياتك و أيمانك ليس لعبة لكي نقرره بدالك



> ياريت حد يفهمنى ازاى اعتنق الدين وايه الواجبات اليومية اى المفروض اعملها وياريت حد يراسلنى على الخاص لان فى حاجات كتير عايزة استفسر عنها بس ياريت يكون صدره واسع.


 
بداية رائعة يا عزيزي
أسأل و ابحث اكثر و تأكد بدل المرة, مرتين و عشرة لحد تكون فيه على يقين تام
بالمسييحية لا يوجد شئ اسمه اعتنق الدين, لأنك في المسيحية على علاقة مباشرة مع الله و لا تحتاج لدين لتكون على صلة مع الله
المسيحية أكبر من كونها تعاليم كتابية الهية, بل انها علاقة و حياة مع الله, تبدأ مع أيمانك و تستمر الى الأبدية, هذه الأبدية التي ننالها بغفران الله على الصليب

لذلك, كل ما يراودك من اسأئلة, اسأله و نحن سنجيب, سنجيب لكي تعرف الحق و بعدها انت الذي يقرر ما هو مصيرك, فلا احد هناك يجبرك على شئ او يحاول ان يستغل ليعلن و يشهر بالأطراف الأخرى
فنحن لا نظظر ما الذي ستضيفه لسمعة المسيحية, بل ننظر الى خلاصك انت, بكامل فهمك و استيعابك و قبولك

اشجعك من جديد على السؤال و السؤال




> وبتمنى من ماى روك انه يراسلنى لانه اكتر واحد ممكن يساعدنى لانه كان زى والرب هداه .
> ارجوكم ساعدونى


 
و انا فعلت عندك خاصية الرسائل الخاصة و تستطيع مراسلتي في اي وقت و نحن كلنا مستعدون للأجابة على اي سؤال

أحب انبهك الى ما قاله الحبيب challenger
بأن ترفع قلبك لله و تسأله ان يرشدك و سترى تعامل الله معك
اصلي من اجلك و الرب ينور طريقك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

هنيئا لكي بالمسيحيه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

الفتاه المسلمه 
شكرا لذوقك ربنا يباركك


----------



## challenger (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*


liro قال:



			اشكركم على اهتمامكم بيا عاوزة اعرف ايه الى ممكن اعمله علشان بكدة اكون امنت بالرب يسوع وارجو من الاخ challenger ان يساعدنة خصوصا انه كان مسلم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أخي الكريم الإيمان هو الثقة و التصديق بقناعة تامة طبعا ً !

فإن كنت كما تقول : أنحني الآن بخشوع للرب و صلي كما ذكرت لك .
صلاة إستغاثة بالرب و خاطبه كما لو أنه أمامك .

فالصلاة حوار بين الخالق و المخلوق و ليست فروض مدرسية !
فالصلاة إعتراف + ثقة + حوار !
أول ما صليت قلت :
يا رب أنا تايه أنا بعيد عنك !
يا رب قربني منك ألست القائل : تعالوا إليَّ ؟
ها أنا أتيت إليك فلا تتركني يا رب .
إرحمني يا رب و إغسل قلبي !!
يا رب أنت قلت : إذ أن جميع البشر اخطاوا و أعوزهم مجد الله !
أنا بعترف أني مخطيء فخلصني . 
خلصني و أجعلني كما تريد !
لتكن مشيئتك أنت لا أنا يا رب .


صدقني بكيت كثيرا ً !! بعد أن صليت هذه الكلمات البسيطة .
و شعرت بالراحة و السلام  التي كنت أبحث عنها .



liro قال:



			.وعندى ليه سؤال انت ازاى اعلنت اعتناق الدين المسيحى لانى عايزة اتعلم من تجربتك واكيد هتساعدنى وياريت تكلمن شوية عن الايمان والسعادة بعد قربك من الرب يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالنسبة للخوف أخي الحبيب فالمسيح علمني قائلا ً :
وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ
فالخوف من الله فقط و ليس من البشر ! 

المسيحية لا تحتاج إلى إعلان على المنابر و لا تهليل بها !
فأنا بقيت سنة من دون إخبار أحد عن تحولي الجديد ، لكن ذلك ليس قاعدة .
فلكل شخص ظروفه الخاصة :
أهم شيء أن تبقى على صلة مع الرب ( بالصلاة و القراءة للكتاب المقدس )
لكن أتمنى أن تبدأ من العهد الجديد لتتعلم فيه عن يسوع المسيح أكثر .
لتتعلم منه التعليم الجميل الرائع .

أما بالنسبة للسعادة سأترك ذلك لك أخي الحبيب لتشعر بها أنت ! بعد صلاتك للرب كما قلت لك .

الصلاة ستشعرك بنقاء القلب و عندها ستنفتح البصيرة و تعرف ( ترى ) الله :
طوبى لأنقياء القلوب لأنهم يعاينون الله ! 
نقاء القلب لا يأتي إلا بالصلاة و الإعتراف .

و عندما تقرأ الإنجيل سترى المسيح و تعرفه جيدا ً  !
طوبى للذين آمنوا و لم يروا *


----------



## safsofeh (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*ابداي اختي بقراءة الكتاب المقدس
وان لم تفهمي اي شيء يمكنك السؤال عنه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## liro (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

شكرا على ردودكوا
بس ليا استفسار امل ايه قبل ما اصلى وازاى اصلى وايه شروط الصلاه وفاصلى فين
وايه اول صلى اقولها للرب علشان يسامحنى ويقربنى منه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اخي الحبيب ليرو 
كل يوم مع المسيح هدوق حلاوة مختلفة وانت بنفسك هتقلنا

لمعرفة كيف تصلي ادخل هنا


اضغط هنا عزيزيliro لمشاهدة موضوع كيف تصلون


ربنا يباركك صللنا بقي


----------



## عابد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

مشعارف ليه كل ماحد مسلم يدخل فى الموضوع ويحذر الاخ من الدخول فى النصرانية تحذف هذه التحذيرات0

الايدل ذلك على000000000000000000000000000


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

مين قالك كدة انصح بس الي يعرف المسيح ميبعش الغالي بالرخيص يعني ترضي تكون في الجنة وتتمني الذهاب للطين معتقدش ولا اعمل زي ماعمل ابو اسلام مع اسماء المتنصرة وصلي زي صلات المسيحين عاوز الفديو اجبهولك صدقني انا ضحكت سعتها طول اليوم


----------



## crazy (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

يا اخ marounandrew اش قصدك ما يبيع الغالي بالرخيص؟؟؟
المسيح اكيد غالي بس ايش قصدك بالرخيص...الله يسامحك

يا اخوي اللي تبي تدخل في المسيحيه.....انا ما اصدق انك اصلا مفكر تدخل في الدين المسيحي...واذا الله كاتبلك الخير تأكد انك ما راح تكون الا مسلم..
واذا أصبحت مسيحي انا متأكده انك راح ترجع للاسلام....
الله يهديك..


اللهم نسألك الفردوس الاعلى ...اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا ومن عذاب القبر وأعوذ بك من عذاب النار..

اللهم اهدنا وثبتنا على الاسلام..ولن نرضى بغير الاسلام دينا...آمين يا رب العالمين..


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



> اللهم نسألك الفردوس الاعلى ...اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا ومن عذاب القبر وأعوذ بك من عذاب النار..
> 
> اللهم اهدنا وثبتنا على الاسلام..ولن نرضى بغير الاسلام دينا...آمين يا رب العالمين..



كل الي تقدرو علية التهديد بالثواب والعقاب


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

 ليرو حبيبتي مبروك عليكي الخلاص بل رب يسوع المسيح


----------



## peace_86 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عزيزي أو عزيزتي ليرو..
أنا أيضاً من خلفية إسلامية.. وأشكر الرب يسوع لمس قلبي بيده الجميلة..

وتذكر بأن المسيحية هي علاقة روحية بين الشخص والله..
فـالله هو أبوكـ.. وسيدكـ..
أبوك لأنه يحبك.. سيدك لأنه خلقك..*



> ياريت حد يفهمنى ازاى اعتنق الدين وايه الواجبات اليومية اى المفروض اعملها


*جميع الديانات والعقائد تؤمن وتجزم بأنه لا بد أن تكون علاقة ضميرية بين الخالق والمخلوق..
المسيحية والإسلام.. إتفقتا أن العلاقة الضميرية تتكون من جزئين:
الوضوء.. والصلاة..

في الإسلام يتطلب منك أن تتوضأ بالماء وتسكب الماء على جسدك..
وكذلك المسيحية تعتقد بأن هناك وضوء.. لكن:
وضوء داخلي.. عليك أن تغسل قلبك وفكرك..
لا يمكن عقلياً أن تصلي في جهة.. وقلبك في جهة.. وفكرك في جهة..!!
لا بد أن تتوضأ .. إنما وضوء داخلي..*

*أما عن الصلاة..
لا نطلب منك أن تصلي خمسة مرات يومياً (إشمعنى خمسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
ولا أن تصلي أربع ركعات وقت الظهيرة.. وركعتان في الفجر.. و3 عند الغروب.. وووو..
أو أن تسجد مرتين في كل ركعة وتركع في كل ركعة..
وكأن الملائكة لا دور لها إلا أن تمسك الحاسوب(calculator) وتعد :
كم ركعة وكم سجدة وكم وقفة وكم جلسة.. وكم آية قلت.. وكم آية حذفت.. وكم تسبيحة سبحت..!!!!!
أين هي الروحانيات في الصلاة الإسلامية؟

الصلاة المسيحية مختلفة تماماً عن الصلاة الإسلامية.. ولم يتفقتا إلا على المسمى..*

*الصلاة المسيحبة الفردية كالتالي:
إدخل إلى مخدع الصلاة.. وإقفل الباب
ثم توضأ .. كيف؟
أزل جميع الأفكار من عقلك.. وجميع الشهوات من قلبك..
وليكون حوارك مع الله وحده.. وقل هذه الصلاة التي كتبها لنا جلنجر:
يا رب يا يسوع أنت تحملت من اجلي الموت لتفديني 
أنت يا رب قلت تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الأحمال و أنا أريحكم !!
و ها أنا بين يديك . . سا عدني و قوي إيماني .
أغسل قلبي و طهره من كل شيء 
و أجعلني الإنسان الذي تريده ان يكون 
آمين ..

قلها وأنت جالس على كرسي.. او واقفاً.. أو راكعاً.. أو حتى ساجداً..
تذكر بأن يسوع يقبل صلاتك مهما كانت الوضعية.. إنما الأهم هو قلبك فقط..
وبعد هذه الصلاة.. قل الصلاة الربانية(موجودة في توقيعي)..

ولا تنسى تسبحية القديسة العذراء مريم التي قالتها وهي تحمل يسوع المسيح في أحشائها كما في إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح الأول الآيات 46-53:
46 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ 
47 وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللَّهِ مُخَلِّصِي 
48 لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي 
49 لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ وَاسْمُهُ قُدُّوسٌ 
50 وَرَحْمَتُهُ إِلَى جِيلِ الأَجْيَالِ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَهُ. 
51 صَنَعَ قُوَّةً بِذِرَاعِهِ. شَتَّتَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِفِكْرِ قُلُوبِهِمْ. 
52 أَنْزَلَ الأَعِزَّاءَ عَنِ الْكَرَاسِيِّ وَرَفَعَ الْمُتَّضِعِينَ. 
53 أَشْبَعَ الْجِيَاعَ خَيْرَاتٍ وَصَرَفَ الأَغْنِيَاءَ فَارِغِينَ.* 

*وبعد ذلك..
عليك فرض واحد تقوم به..
وهو بنظري واجب..
بل أكبر وأكثر من واجب...*
المحبة..
*يقول الله على لسان القديس بولس في رسالته لأهل كورنثوس في نهاية إصحاح13 التالي:
" أَمَّا الآنَ فَيَثْبُتُ الإِيمَانُ وَالرَّجَاءُ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ هَذِهِ الثَّلاَثَةُ وَلَكِنَّ أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ"
أي لابد من محبة.. لأنها أعظم من الرجاء والإيمان

أنت تؤمن بالرب يسوع ولا تحب الناس؟ فإيمانك باطل
أنت ترجو يسوع ولا تحب الناس؟ فإيمانك أيضاً باطل..

يسوع علمنا المحبة والتواضع منذ أن جاء على هذه الأرض..
ولد في زريبة.. ولم يولد في فندق 5جنوم..
علمنا محبة الأعداء قبل محبة الأصدقاء..
علمنا أن نحب الإنسان الذي أراه أمامي.. قبل أن أحب الرب الذي في السماء..
علمنا أن ندر الخد الأيسر للمعتدي بعد أن لطمنا على خدنا الأيمن..
علمنا أن نكون قديسين كما أن ابانا الذي في السماء هو قدوس
علمنا يسوع أن جميعنا قد أعوزنا مجد الله.. وأننا بحاجة لفداء..
فجاء يسوع بنفسه ليفدي نفسه بدمه الطاهرة على الصليب..
وقد طمننا يسوع بأن الصليب هو فخراً لنا.. وعند الجهال هو عار..

عزيزي/عزيزتي ليرو..
أرجو ان تبقى حتى النهاية وتخبرنا بالنتيجة..*
*أخوكـ..*


----------



## fredyyy (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*crazy *
*يا اخوي اللي تبي تدخل في المسيحيه.....*

*لا يوجد شئ إسمة الدخول في المسيحية *

*لكن الذي يؤمن يُصبح ابن لله تغفر خطاياه يتحرر من عبودية الخطية ينال الحياة الأبدية*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*انا ما اصدق انك اصلا مفكر تدخل في الدين المسيحي...واذا الله كاتبلك الخير تأكد انك ما راح تكون الا .......*

*ما هو هذا الخير .... على حد قولك*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الله يهديك..*

*أكتب في ما لا يزيد عن ثلاثة أسطر الى من وماذا يهدينا*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اللهم نسألك الفردوس الاعلى ...*

*لن تراه وأنت بعيداً عن المسيح *

*(لقد قالها المسيح للص التائب, اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا ومن عذاب القبر وأعوذ بك من عذاب النار..*

*الله لا يسمع لغير المؤمنين بصليب المسيح .... مكتوب :*

*يوحنا 3 :36 *

*اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ*

*رؤيا يوحنا 20 :15 *

*وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ.*

*+++  أهرب لحياتك من النار  +++*


----------



## crazy (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

-ما هو هذا الخير .... على حد قولك
الخير هو ان تكون في الدنيا تعمل لتكسب في الاخره والعمل هو الايمان بالله وحده (لا شريك له) وتنزيهه عن اي شئ لا يليق به..وأنتم تقولون ان له ولد سبحانه أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له امرأه..

-أكتب في ما لا يزيد عن ثلاثة أسطر الى من وماذا يهدينا
يهدينا الى الجنة والى الاســلام 


لن تراه وأنت بعيداً عن المسيح

(لقد قالها المسيح للص التائب, اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس)
اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس...اش معناته ..يعني يكون المسيح في الفردوس وأكيد يكون المسيح عليه السلام في الفردوس ونتمنى ان نكون مع المسيح وجميع الانبياء لأنهم جميعا في الفردوس..


اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ
كيف نؤمن بالابن والله ليس له ابن اصلا...

الله لا يسمع لغير المؤمنين بصليب المسيح 
وكيف نؤمن بصليب المسيح وهو لم يصلب أصلا..


----------



## ekram (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اللهم أرينا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه 
وأرينا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابة 
واجعل الحياة زيادةً لنا من كل خير 
واجعل الموت راحةً لنا من كل شر 
اللهم لا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا 
ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا الى النار مصيرنا 
آمــــــــــين يارب العالمي​


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



crazy قال:


> الله لا يسمع لغير المؤمنين بصليب المسيح
> وكيف نؤمن بصليب المسيح وهو لم يصلب أصلا..


 
فعلا انك اسم على مسمى... مجنون و بايع عقلك
لما نتكلم فأننا نتكلم من الكتاب المقدس, اي بدليل و نحن نقدم هذه الأدلة في هذا الكتاب للباحث وهو يقرر
اذا كان حتى التاريخ ينقل الصلب و حادثته, بل حتى الظلمة! و انتم بعدكم في العمي الأسلامي
ربنا يفتح عيونكم و عقولكم ..


----------



## fredyyy (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*الخير هو ان تكون في الدنيا تعمل لتكسب في الاخره والعمل هو الايمان بالله*

*كيف تعمل وتكسب وأنت ميت بالنسبه لله (لابد أن تأخذ حياة بالايمان بصليب المسيح أولاً)*

*بعدها تستطيع أن تعمل (الشجرة الميتة .... ليس لها ثمار)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*سبحانه أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له امرأه..*

*هذا يُثبت أنك ميت لأنك فهمت ظهور الله في الجسد (بأن الله تزوج) وهذا بعيداً عن المسيحية*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*-أكتب في ما لا يزيد عن ثلاثة أسطر الى من وماذا يهدينا*
*يهدينا الى الجنة والى ........*

*كيف تريد أن تدخل الجنة وأنت مطرود منها .... وهي الآن فكرة وليس لها وجود*

*وما هذة العقيدة التي تسمح بالزنا (مع 40) في الأبدية مع أن الله حرم الزنا على الأرض*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*(لقد قالها المسيح للص التائب, اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس) **اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس...*
*اش معناته ..يعني يكون المسيح في الفردوس وأكيد يكون المسيح عليه السلام في الفردوس ونتمنى ان نكون مع المسيح وجميع الانبياء لأنهم جميعا في الفردوس..*

*ليس كل من دُعي نبي سيكون في الفردوس*

*ودخول الفردوس ليس بالتمني لكن على أساس عمل المسيح البدلي على الصليب*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ*
*كيف نؤمن بالابن والله ليس له ابن اصلا...*

*إذاً أنت ترفض إعلان الله عن نفسه في إبنه (ذلك يؤهلك للهلاك)*

*فرصتك وأنت على الارض ..... فإغتنمها وإلا خسرت كل شئ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الله لا يسمع لغير المؤمنين بصليب المسيح *
*وكيف نؤمن بصليب المسيح وهو لم يصلب أصلا.. *

*أن تؤمن أو لا ... هذا هو إختيارك لكن تذكر أنك سمعت الحق وستحاسب عليه*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*ekram *

*هل هذا كل ما تعرف ... تكرار كلام لا تفهم معناه*

*اللهم أرينا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه *

*الحق في المسيحية فقط وأنت تقرأ عنه كل يوم في المنتدى*

*والحق بالمسيح الذي قال :*

*يوحنا 14 :6 *

*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وأرينا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابة *

*تجنب الباطل والسلوك في القداسة أيضاً في المسيحية وليس في غيرها*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واجعل الحياة زيادةً لنا من كل خير *

*لا يوجد خير بعيداً عن المسيح فالمؤمنين لا يسعون للخير بل العكس*

*(إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي وَأَسْكُنُ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واجعل الموت راحةً لنا من كل شر *

*الموت لك بداية العذاب وليس راحة*

*للمسيحي نهاية أرض الأتعاب وبداية الوجود في فردوس المسيح*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اللهم لا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا *

*بل هي كل همك (لان فيها زينة الحياة ...... )*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا الى النار مصيرنا *

*بعيد عن المسيح مصيرك مؤكد النار الأبدية ولا خروج منها *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*آمــــــــــين يارب العالمين *

*رب الكل هو الرب يسوع المسيح الذي ينادي عليك لتقبل الحق وُتقبل اليه*


----------



## عزت نبيه (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



liro قال:


> من مشاركتى فى المنتدى تعرفت على الدين المسيحى اكتر وعرفت حاجات مكنتش اعرفها واقتنعت فيه ونفسى اعتنق هذا الدين لانى شفت فيه حاجات كتير كانت غيبة عنى .
> ياريت حد يفهمنى ازاى اعتنق الدين وايه الواجبات اليومية اى المفروض اعملها وياريت حد يراسلنى على الخاص لان فى حاجات كتير عايزة استفسر عنها بس ياريت يكون صدره واسع.
> وبتمنى من ماى روك انه يراسلنى لانه اكتر واحد ممكن يساعدنى لانه كان زى والرب هداه .
> 
> ارجوكم ساعدونى


لى الحياه هى المسيح و الموت ربحلا يوجد طريق للخلاص الا بالمعموديه الرب يباركك​


----------



## liro (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

انا موجودة بس مش وقتى مش بيسمحلى ادخل كتير
وياريت الحوار يكون من غير غلط ويكون فيه احترام


----------



## استفانوس (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

لكل الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع
عليكم قراءة قوانين المنتدى وتعليمات مشرف القسم
لكي لاتحذف ايه مشاركة
فهذ المنتدى له نظام وقوانين
والذي لايعرف في المسيحية عليه اولا ان يذهب الى الى الحوار الاسلامي ويجيب على الكم الهائل من المواضيع التي ليس لها اجابة


----------



## Twin (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*



استفانوس قال:


> لكل الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع
> عليكم قراءة قوانين المنتدى وتعليمات مشرف القسم
> لكي لاتحذف ايه مشاركة
> فهذ المنتدى له نظام وقوانين
> والذي لايعرف في المسيحية عليه اولا ان يذهب الى الى الحوار الاسلامي ويجيب على الكم الهائل من المواضيع التي ليس لها اجابة


 
*أشكر محبتك أخي أستفانوس *​*وأذيد وأقول*
*كل المشاركات الخاجة حذفت مرة وأثنين وعشرة*
*الأدارة ستحذف أي شئ خاج عن الموضوع*
*سواء للأخوة المسيحين أو المسلمين - مع أحترامي لهم -*
*فالأخت *
*هنا تسأل عن المسيحية فقط والعنوان*
*أريد أعتناق المسيحية*
*في تريد وتسألنا عن الكيفية ونحن بدورنا نجيب بمحبة ليس لنا بل لله*

*الله الذي أحبنا وبذل ذاته عنا*
*وطبعاً أي شئ خارج عن هذه الفكرة وهذا الأطار سيحذف*
*هتقلولي بنرد علي ال أتكتب هتقولوا بنحاول نقنعها بدينها هنحاول نتواصل معها*
*كل دة مش مسؤليتي أي شئ خارج عن نطاق الموضوع والقسم سيحذف مباشرة*​ 
*وتنبيه أخير*
*لا داعي للألفاظ الجارحة وهذا تنبيه أخير *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فلسطين الحرة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*


عندك مشكلة 
اذهبي الى ركن الشكوى ..... وبلاش تشتيت الموضوع
ــــــــــــــــــــ
استفانوس


----------



## liro (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

ممكن اسال يعنى ايه معمودية
لان فى اعضاء قالولى لازم المعمودية وبعدين انا خايفة ادخل الكنيسة
خايفة ان محدش يفهمنى او يقابلنى كويس ويسمعونى
اعمل ايه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اضغط هنا حبيبي ليرو
هذا موضوع جديد عن المعمودية


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

كالعادة أضفت الرد و إتمسح 
و هذا يدل علي إيه يا حضرات
..........................................................................................
ربنا يهديكوا أيها المسيحيين


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*




> كالعادة أضفت الرد و إتمسح
> و هذا يدل علي إيه يا حضرات


هذا يدل على انك لم تقرأ القوانين جيدا


----------



## challenger (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*أحبائي المُسلمين

القسم ليس حواري بقضايا إسلامية  !
بل للرد على الأسئلة حول المسيحية فقط .​*


----------



## ضرغام (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*سؤال لليرو

على أي دين كنت قبل قرار التحول للنصرانية؟؟؟

وما الذي جذبك لها؟؟؟

أرجو جوابا لأن هناك بعض الأفكار تدور بذهني أنا الآخر

*


----------



## el3omda2008 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*العزيزة liro*

*مبروك عليكى دخولك بداية طريق الخلاص
أطلبى مساعدة ربنا وهو أكيد هايساعدك*




*باقى الأعزاء*

*يقول الكتاب المقدس

[Q-BIBLE]

ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب فكونوا حكماء كالحيات و بسطاء كالحمام

(مت  10 :  16)[/Q-BIBLE]


لا تنسوا هذه الكلمات أبداً وإعملوا بعقولكم قبل قلوبكم

وربنا قادر أن يحمى أولاده من فخاخ الشيطان


*


----------



## املا (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

يا ليرو احنا مبسوطين علشانك اقرا حبيبي الكتاب المقدس 

اذا انت بحاجه لاي مساعده تفضل 

اخوك في المسيح 

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## mohraeel (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

مبروك يا ليرو الخلاص

1- الساكن في ستر العلي في ضل القدير يبيت.
2- اقول للرب ملجاي و حصني الهي فاتكل عليه.
3- لانه ينجيك من فخ الصياد و من الوبا الخطر.
4- بخوافيه يظللك و تحت اجنحته تحتمي ترس و مجن حقه.
5- لا تخشى من خوف الليل و لا من سهم يطير في النهار.
6- و لا من وبا يسلك في الدجى و لا من هلاك يفسد في الظهيرة.
7- يسقط عن جانبك الف و ربوات عن يمينك اليك لا يقرب.
8- انما بعينيك تنظر و ترى مجازاة الاشرار.
9- لانك قلت انت يا رب ملجاي جعلت العلي مسكنك.
10- لا يلاقيك شر و لا تدنو ضربة من خيمتك.
11- لانه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك.
12- على الايدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك.
13- على الاسد و الصل تطا الشبل و الثعبان تدوس.
14- لانه تعلق بي انجيه ارفعه لانه عرف اسمي.
15- يدعوني فاستجيب له معه انا في الضيق انقذه و امجده.
16- من طول الايام اشبعه و اريه خلاصي
ــــ مزمور واحد وتسعين ــــــــــ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

يرجى من كل الاعضاء
عدم الاساءة للغير وعدم دخول في الاسلاميات 
وتشتيت الموضوع 
فعلى الكل احترام القوانين


----------



## peace_86 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

تيمو..
هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس بعهديه؟


----------



## timooo317 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

peace_86
 نعم


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

أحبتي, الرجاء الألتزام بمسار الموضوع و جوهره
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## فواز ضفيري (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*قضاياء تهدد المسيح اولا هناك صراع بين اليهود والمسلمين ماهو مو قف المسيحيه من ذل*

:1/  لماذا لانعمل اجتماعات ومنتتديات بين جمبع اقطاب المسيحين     2 لماذا لانعمل على وحده المسيحين ونزيل جميع العوائق وننشر المسيحيه في جميع البلاد ونكون السباقين في ذلك  من يريد وهناك عدد من القضايا ء يجب مناقشتها  الحوار طويل وانا ماضي في تاليف كتاب مهم وهو االى اين ذاهبون والكتاب يناقش قضاياء عصريه من ايام يسوع والمسيح الى ايامنا  هذه وفي الايم القادمه سوف اطلعكم على نبذه هامه من هذا الكتاب والخطه المتبعه فيه لنشر المسيحيه بشكل يقدر   ب    100في 100           وبارك لكم الرب


----------



## القنــاص (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

انا قرأت الموضوع بس الصلاة غريبة ما عجبتني شو كل زمان ومكان هو الواحد بدو يتواصل مع الرب بأي مكان وزمان حتى وهو بالحمام ؟؟... ما هذا 

اما المسلمون فإنهم يتوضئون ويغتسلون وينظفونانفسهم من الاوساخ بالموضوء قبل الصلاة والتقرب الى الله ليكون على اتصال تام مع ربه ..... 

ما عجبتني للأسف ...!!!


----------



## وليد الظفيري (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



Ramzi قال:


> لن تكون هذه الطريقة لاعتناق المسيحية ....
> 
> اولا يجب ان تعلم ما الخسائر التي ستخسرها بالحياه ... و اعلم بانها كثيرة
> ويجب ان تكون وصلت الى الايمان الكامل
> ...




وضح كلامك لم نفهم ماهو مقصدك


----------



## وليد الظفيري (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

انا  مسلم  ومؤمن بجميع الانبياء والمرسلين مؤمن بالمسيح وهود واسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والاسباط ومحمد رسول الله خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين ومع احترامي الشديد للاصدقاء المسيحيين انهم لم يؤمنوا بالنبي العربي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فالرجاء نناقش الاديان بحسب المنزلات السماوية فالاله واحد هو الله


----------



## انت الفادي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



القنــاص قال:


> انا قرأت الموضوع بس الصلاة غريبة ما عجبتني شو كل زمان ومكان هو الواحد بدو يتواصل مع الرب بأي مكان وزمان حتى وهو بالحمام ؟؟... ما هذا
> 
> اما المسلمون فإنهم يتوضئون ويغتسلون وينظفونانفسهم من الاوساخ بالموضوء قبل الصلاة والتقرب الى الله ليكون على اتصال تام مع ربه .....
> 
> ما عجبتني للأسف ...!!!



عزيزي هل انت تعي ما تقول؟؟؟؟ ما اجمل ان يتواصل الانسان مع الله في كل وقت و كل يوم و كل مكان..

اما بخصوص صلاة المسلمين.. فأنت غسلت جسدك.. و نظفته من التراب و العرق.. و لكن ماذا عن الخطية... هل الماء غسلها.؟؟؟ ماذا عن قلبك ؟؟؟ هل غسلته هو ايضا بالماء؟؟؟
ما الفائدة من ان تنظف جسدك و تصلي الي الله في حين قلبك ماذال غير نقي و عقلك غير نقي و روحك غير نقية؟؟؟
ما هذا الاتصال التام الذي تتكلم عنه؟؟ هل بتنظيف بعض اعضاء الجسم تكون انسان طاهر؟؟ و ماذا عن الخبث و المكر و الحقد و الكراهية.. و الغضب و الافكار السيئة التي في قلبك؟؟؟ بماذا تريد ان تغسلها؟؟؟ بالماء ايضا؟؟؟
انت بالفعل مثل الاسان الذي يغسل الاناء من الخارج.. و ينظر الي بريق الاناء فقط و لكن من داخل الاناء كل نجاسة لا يهمه داخل الانء مع العلم ما في الاناء هو الذي سيدخل جوفك اما خارجه فلا..
و لن حتي تكون انسان طاهرا يجب ان تهتم اولا بداخل الاناء.. اي يجب ان تهتم بقلبك و عقلك و فكرك.. اما الماء وحده فلا يطهر..


----------



## Dina Ramzy (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

_احفظنا يارب ...

انا أيضا كنت سأقع ضحية لشخص مسلم ملأ رأسي لفترة من الفترات بالشكوك حول إيماني ومسيحي ، ولكن الرب لطف ونجاني من الوقوع في هذا الظلام المعتم ، ولولا ستر وحفظ ورعاية الرب يسوع لكنت أصبحت مسلمة الآن .

احفظنا يارب ._​


----------



## وليد الظفيري (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

تتكلمون عن الوضوء انه تطهير للنجاسات نعم الوضوء  تطهير للجسم ويجب ان تقابل الله وانت طاهر لان الله يحب المتطهرين  ولكن من هم اهل الرجز والروائح الكريهه (هم اليهود)


----------



## وليد الظفيري (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

يرجى ممن قرا الموضوع التواصل معي على الايميل


----------



## املا (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اخي وليد راجع مشاركه العضو انت الفادي


----------



## وليد الظفيري (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



املا قال:


> اخي وليد راجع مشاركه العضو انت الفادي





حياك الله ياصديقي املا  الموضوع ان احدهم يريد اعتناق المسيحيه وهو مسلم وهذا يعتبر  مرتد وسيعيش حياة ضنكا طول عمره ولن يعيش امنا وسالما طول حياته لانه ارتد عن دين المحبه والاخاء الدين القيم دين الاسلام العظيم الذي  يجعل البشر المسلمون سعيدون طوال حياتهم وجرب مدة  شهر  فقط وستحكم بنفسك ادخلوا دين الاسلام  لمدة اربعون  يوما  وبس   وبعد ذلك ستحكمون


----------



## املا (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



> حياك الله ياصديقي املا الموضوع ان احدهم يريد اعتناق المسيحيه وهو مسلم وهذا يعتبر مرتد وسيعيش حياة ضنكا طول عمره ولن يعيش امنا وسالما طول حياته



انت لا تعرف روعه الاضطهاد من اجل المسيح ثم ماذا ينفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه 
و من  يفقد حياته في سبيلي فانه يكسبها و نحن لا نخاف من الذين يقتلون الجسد تمنى ان لا يصل الوضع من الاخ الى هذه المرحله 



> لانه ارتد عن دين المحبه والاخاء الدين القيم دين الاسلام العظيم


اخي دين محبه ! كيف دين محبه و يقتل من يتركه و يرتد



> الذي يجعل البشر المسلمون سعيدون طوال حياتهم وجرب مدة شهر فقط وستحكم بنفسك ادخلوا دين الاسلام لمدة اربعون يوما وبس وبعد ذلك ستحكمون



 ما رايك انت ان تدخل في المسيحيه لاسبوع واحد و جرب


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*وليد الظفيري*
*لانه ارتد عن دين المحبه والاخاء الدين القيم .... العظيم الذي يجعل البشر ....سعيدون طوال حياتهم *

*لقد أثبت أنك لا تقرأ جرائد ولا تشاهد أخبار علىT.V*

*بسبب ما أنت عليه العرب مكروهين في كل بلاد العالم*

*أنظر ماذا يجري حولك وكن واقعي*


----------



## عزت نبيه (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



liro قال:


> من مشاركتى فى المنتدى تعرفت على الدين المسيحى اكتر وعرفت حاجات مكنتش اعرفها واقتنعت فيه ونفسى اعتنق هذا الدين لانى شفت فيه حاجات كتير كانت غيبة عنى .
> ياريت حد يفهمنى ازاى اعتنق الدين وايه الواجبات اليومية اى المفروض اعملها وياريت حد يراسلنى على الخاص لان فى حاجات كتير عايزة استفسر عنها بس ياريت يكون صدره واسع.
> وبتمنى من ماى روك انه يراسلنى لانه اكتر واحد ممكن يساعدنى لانه كان زى والرب هداه .
> ارجوكم ساعدونى



الرب يبارك حياتك المسيح مازال يقف على باب قلوبنا ينتظر من يفتح له :66::66:


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*ما أعظم هذه الوعود لكل من يحاربة إبليس*

*يوحنا 11 :25*

*قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا *

*اعمال الرسل 10 :43*

*لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا. *

*يوحنا 15 :15*

*لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. *

*فالمؤمنون بالمسيح :*

* لهم حياة .... ولهم غفران أكيد ... وهم ليسوا عبيد بل أحباء *

*ما أعظمك يارب*


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



وليد الظفيري قال:


> حياك الله ياصديقي املا الموضوع ان احدهم يريد اعتناق المسيحيه وهو مسلم وهذا يعتبر مرتد وسيعيش حياة ضنكا طول عمره ولن يعيش امنا وسالما طول حياته لانه ارتد عن دين المحبه والاخاء الدين القيم دين الاسلام العظيم الذي يجعل البشر المسلمون سعيدون طوال حياتهم وجرب مدة شهر فقط وستحكم بنفسك ادخلوا دين الاسلام لمدة اربعون يوما وبس وبعد ذلك ستحكمون


 
يااااه.. دين محبة و الي يطلع منه مش امن و لا سالم طول حياته.. و هذا بسبب محبة المسلمين للمسلم المرتد, يقتلوه لكحي لا يستمر في ارتداده.. يا ماحلى المحبة الأسلامية.. يحبونك الى درجة قتلك.. ابعد الحدود 
يا خيبتكم يا مسلمين...


----------



## fredyyy (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*يارب إفتح عيني وليد الظفيري ليراك ويعرف مشيئتك

ويهرب من الموت الى الحياة الأبدية​*
:smi102::94::94:​


----------



## الكومندو (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اتق الله ياليرو


----------



## براءة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

السلام عليكم

لم أقرأ كل الردود تفاديا لما فيها
مايهمني هو الموضوع
وليس لي سوى أن أقول


ليرو أنت اخترتي 
وكمسلمة أقول لك
هذا طريق أردتيه فاتبعيه 

أكيد أنك عرفتي الاسلام ولكنك اخترت المسيحية فامضي
ولنا في يوم لقاء نعرف وقتها من المحق


لا أتمنى من الله سوى أن يميتني على دين الاسلام


براءة​


----------



## براءة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

السلام عليكم


ليرو أحاول أن أعرف سبب تركك للإسلام واتباعك المسيحية؟؟؟​


----------



## abdel7ak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*انصح السيدة ليرو ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس وبالتحديد سفر التكوين الاصحاح 19 حتى تعرف قيمتها الحقيقية وبالتالي يزداد ايمانها ومن ثم تعتنق المسيحية وهي راضية *​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



> انصح السيدة ليرو ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس وبالتحديد سفر التكوين الاصحاح 19 حتى تعرف قيمتها الحقيقية وبالتالي يزداد ايمانها ومن ثم تعتنق المسيحية وهي راضية


 
مالة تكوين 19 اطرح شبهتك 
 في موضوع جديد وبطل كلام عيال ونحن بنعمة المسيح سنجاوبك الي يعرف النور يا حبيبي مبيرحش للظلمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

مبروك عليك الخلاص يا ليرو ​


----------



## ميزوا (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

مبروك الخلاص ياliro.......بس فعلا لازم تقرائى فى الكتاب المقدس بفهم
وربنا يعوضك
اخوكى مينا


----------



## براءة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

السلام عليكم​ 
رجاااااااااااء خاص


إذا تبغوا تتلكموا اتكلموا بصفة خاصة​ 
مش تتكلموا عن الاسلام والمسلمين بصفة عامة​ 
لأنو كل شخص مسؤول عن نفسه ومش معنى أنو مسلمة كلمتكم بسخرية أنتو تردوا الصاع صاعين وتتكلموا بسخرية عن كل المسلمين​ 
لأنو الاسلام يمنعنا أصلا من السخرية ​ 
بنت الاسلام
براءة​


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*تحذير بسيط*

*الأن سيتم حذف كل المشاركات المكتوبة التي خرجت عن الموضوع*
*وكل من سيشارك في هذا الموضوع بمشاركة خارجة ستحذف المشاركة*
*وإن تكرر ستحجب عضويته لأيام*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



> سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااي كل أخوتي
> 
> 
> ...



ياة توين اخيرا جيت سامحني اخي لو كنت خالفت الشروط ولكن اني موافق علي حجب اي عضوية مهما كانت خرج عن الموضوع ولكننا لم نخرج عن الموضوع فنحن نرد علي من رد علي الموضوع اخي وحبيبي توين هل نسكت علي من يدعي ان الكتاب المقدس دعي الي الكذب ام نرد


ثانيا اقتراح اخي هيكون مفيد جداااااااااااااااااا لقسم الاسئلة وهي ان تغير عناوين بعض المواضيع مثلا اخي

واحد كاتب ارجو الرد يا مسيحين وكاتب سؤال جوة الموضوع تغير عنوان الموضوع باسم السؤال وصدقني هيفدنا جدا وهيفيد الباحثون في جوجل وعجباني جملتك 

سلام ونعمة ولتكون للبركة


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي مارون*


marounandrew قال:


> ياة توين اخيرا جيت سامحني اخي لو كنت خالفت الشروط ولكن اني موافق علي حجب اي عضوية مهما كانت خرج عن الموضوع ولكننا لم نخرج عن الموضوع فنحن نرد علي من رد علي الموضوع اخي وحبيبي توين هل نسكت علي من يدعي ان الكتاب المقدس دعي الي الكذب ام نرد



*أنا لم اقول لنسكت عن أي شئ يهاجم إيماننا فالمسيحية حياة إيجابية موثرة ومثمرة*
*وصدقني أنا لم اقصد أحد بشكل خاص*
*انا تكلمت من منطلق دوري الأشرافي فقط*
*ويا اخي الحبيب مارون *
*فلنجعل الكل يتعلم منا*
*فالرد علي الأساءة باساءة يهدمأم الرد علي الأساءة بأبتسامه يبني*
*أتذكر مرة أنني كنت واقف مع شماس مكرس ومر امامنا شخص مسلم ونظر غلينا بقرف فنظرت للشماس وابتسمت له فأبتسم لي متعجباً مثلي*
*فتطاول الرجل وبصق علينا صدقني فاألتفت إليه الشماس وأبتسم له*
*فذهب الرجل بعدها وابتعد عنا وهو يتمتم بكلمات لم نفهما واختفي*
*فهنا من فينا انتصر نحن أم هو*
*السيد المسيح قال ...*​[Q-BIBLE]قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ. 42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ. 43 ((سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ ، 45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.[/Q-BIBLE]

*ولكن كل ما قيل *
*لا يعطينا الدافع لدفن رؤسنا بالرمل*
*بل علينا أن نجاهد ونجاهد ضد ما هو كل باطل*
*وثق أن دائماً الحق ينتصر*
*وصدقني كل من يتكلم بتفاهة وعن دون علم فلا يستحق أن نجيبه حتي*
*لأن هذا من قلبه المظلم ينضح بتفاهته*
*أما من يأتي بشئ يستحق فلنجيب بمحبة لأنه إنسان اراد أن يحترم نفسه أولاً*​ 


marounandrew قال:


> ثانيا اقتراح اخي هيكون مفيد جداااااااااااااااااا لقسم الاسئلة وهي ان تغير عناوين بعض المواضيع مثلا اخي



*صدقني أنا أفعل هذا علي قد أستطاعتي*

*وأخيراً فلتسامحوني علي تقصيري الكبير في حقكم وحق منتدايا*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## براءة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

السلام عليكم

توين عندك حق


اللي بيقابل الاساءة بالاحسان هو اللي بينتصر

وهيك علمني ديني الاسلام انو أحسن لمن أساء إلي

ومش معنى أني مسلمة أني أرضى أنو مسلم يسيء لمسيحي 
لا وألف لا لأنو قبل كل شي ديني ما يسمح بهالشي


واحنا دينا يأمرنا باحترام الشخص بغض النظر عن ديانته


تقبلوا احترامي

بنت الاسلام
براءة​


----------



## samer12 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

 أمرك توين 
وأنا خادم الكل​  1Pe 2:18 
 أَيُّهَا الْخُدَّامُ، كُونُوا خَاضِعِينَ بِكُلِّ هَيْبَةٍ لِلسَّادَةِ، لَيْسَ لِلصَّالِحِينَ الْمُتَرَفِّقِينَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِلْعُنَفَاءِ أَيْضاً.


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي samer12*





samer12 قال:


> أمرك توين ​
> 
> وأنا خادم الكل​1Pe 2:18
> أَيُّهَا الْخُدَّامُ، كُونُوا خَاضِعِينَ بِكُلِّ هَيْبَةٍ لِلسَّادَةِ، لَيْسَ لِلصَّالِحِينَ الْمُتَرَفِّقِينَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ *لِلْعُنَفَاءِ أَيْضاً*.


 
*أخطأت سامحني *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*



براءة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> توين عندك حق
> 
> ...


كلامك صحيح يا  أختي براءة
و بارك الله فيكي


----------



## faris sd4l (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

أخواني خلينا ما نبتعد عن الموضوع أخوي liro اسمع هاي الترنيمة و  صلي كلماتها كتيير رح تفيدك
الترنيمة من هدا اللنك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/28387520/3ffe6ad0/adesh-sar-ly.html?dirPwdVerified=9ffd2682
اسم الترنيمة قديش صارلي ناطرة
بتمنى تصلي كلماتها من قلبك


----------



## golden_r (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*مبروك النعمة يا* *liro الى بدأت تشتغل عندك دى البداية علشان تعرفى المسيح كويس صلى كتير كتير ...........*
*لانها الطريق للمسيح وياريت بعد الصلاة تقرى الكتاب فى نفس اللحظة الى صليتى فيها لانه سيرد عليك ثقى فى ان كل كلمة قلتيها فى الصلاة سيرد عليها الرب يسوع من خلال كلماته فى الكتاب المقدس* .
*وربنا ينور طريقك واحنا هانصليلك كتير ان الرب يسوع يعلنلك ذاته .*
*وانا تحت امرك فى اى استفسار .*
*اخيك       golden_r*


----------



## fredyyy (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*يوجد أعظم رجاء لأعظم خاطي يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ..................... *

*..................... ويوجد أعظم خطر يهدد أعظم قديس يهمل قراءة الكتاب المقدس*

*+++++++++++++++*​


----------



## assyrian girl (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*مبروك نعمة الخلاص​*


----------



## maria123 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

مبروك نعمة الخلاص


----------



## روما 1 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*لاتخف لانى معك *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اهم حاجة انها تكون مومنه بالسيد المسيح من كل قلبها وتذهب الاقرب كنيسه وتتكلم معاى اب كاهن وتتعمد وتتناول من جسد الرب ودمه لان اللى يقرب منه قد ايه هو جميل وكلامه حلو


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اهم حاجة بعد ماتتعمد وتتناول من الاسار المقدسة لازم تقرا وتدرس فى الكتاب المقدس واسرار الكنيسه السابعة وكمان ربنا بيقول تعالو ايليا يامباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعدوا لكم منذ تاسيس العالم


----------



## الباحث مينا (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

يا اختي المسلمة العزيزة اولا يجب ان تعلمي ان الطريق ليس سهلا فيجب عليكي ان تكوني مقتنعة تماما بما تفعلين 
واصلي للمسيح كي ينير قلبك اكثر ويحفظك ويحميكي من كل شر 
 وبالمناسبة مفيش حاجة في المسيحية اسمها  فروض  المسيحية تعرفك الصح و الخطا ولكي الحرية في اختياريك

اخوكي مينا


----------



## fredyyy (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*هل كل من اطلق لحي هو ارهابيا اذن كل القساوسه ارهبين*

*بل ُنريد أن نمنع كل من يأخذ التديُّن ستاراً للتخريب *

*أظن أنك معي في هذة المقولة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وهل يعقل ان اتزوج واحده وامشيها لبسه قصير وكشف شعرها عشان الكل يبص عليها*

*تصرف التصرف الصحيح الذي لا يلومك عليه عليه الناس *

*أو تصرف التصرف الذي ُيرضي الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وهل يعقل ان يصور **العهد الجديد** الانبياء وهم عراي و ينكحوا بناتهم من هنا الزاني *

*هات الآية لنناقشها لتعرف الحق دون تشويش *


----------



## peace the best (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

السلام عليكم 
أريد أن اقول للأخوة المسلمين ما جاء في القرآن
(لا إكراه في الدين )
و قد جاء أيضا (كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة)
فأقول لكم أن ديننا (الإسلام ) قد أقر مبدئ حرية المعتقد
 فما المشكلة إذا إعتنقت (ليور) المسيحية
هي إنسانة لها عقل و تمتلك نفسها ولها الخيار في كل تصرفاتها
و قد قارنت و توصلت الى ما وصلت إليه
 هذا كل ما أردت أن اقوله
و السلام


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

+++ العهد القديم لم يصور شيئاً بغير حقيقته ، هو قال الحقيقة بحلوها ومرها ، لأن هذا هو الحق .
+++ وأما عن أخطاء البعض ، التى ذكرها العهد القديم ، فذلك لم يكن بغرض التشهير ، بل بغرض الحق الذى لا يحابى ولا يتجمل ولا يتستر على الأخطاء .
+++ وما يلمح له صاحب السؤال -- لو كان يقرأ حقاً لكى يسأل -- لم يكن للوالد ذنب فيه ، بل إن إبنتاه أسكرتاه حتى فقد الوعى . 
++ ونحن تعلمنا من الكتاب المقدس -- الذى يلتزم هكذا بالحق -- أن لا نكذب لكى نتستر على البلاوى ، بل ننتصر للحق وحده ، لأننا نعبد الحق .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

+++ العهد القديم لم يصور شيئاً بغير حقيقته ، هو قال الحقيقة بحلوها ومرها ، لأن هذا هو الحق .
+++ وأما عن أخطاء البعض ، التى ذكرها العهد القديم ، فذلك لم يكن بغرض التشهير ، بل بغرض الحق الذى لا يحابى ولا يتجمل ولا يتستر على الأخطاء .
+++ وما يلمح له صاحب السؤال -- لو كان يقرأ حقاً لكى يسأل -- لم يكن للوالد ذنب فيه ، بل إن إبنتاه أسكرتاه حتى فقد الوعى . 
++ ونحن تعلمنا من الكتاب المقدس -- الذى يلتزم هكذا بالحق -- أن لا نكذب لكى نتستر على البلاوى ، بل ننتصر للحق وحده ، لأننا نعبد الحق .


----------



## fredyyy (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*وليد*
*تصفى نفسه وقلبة ويكون في الدنيا مرتاااح*

*ومن قال لك أن نفسي غير صافية *

*فأنا مع المسيح أطهر وأقدس من كل من ليس له المسيح *

*لقد ضمن لى أبديتي ...... وعدم دخول النار للتتهُر من ما بقي من ذنوب *

*ليست الراحة في الدنيا أن أمتلك شيئاً *

*بل أن أمتلك رباً يسكن في قلبي فيُرحني ويُفرحني ويرشدني *

*ومن حقك أن تنال هذة البركات بالمسيح*

*وإن لم تقبل فالهلاك محطتك النهائية*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

++ الأخ الفاضل وليد الظفيرى 
تقول سيادتك :-
(((    دين المحبه والعفو والاخاء والصدق والتسامح   )))
++++ يسعدنى جداً جداً أن تقول سيادتك ذلك ، وستزداد سعادتى ، كلما تم تطبيقه .


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

سلامى لك اخى العزيز انا كمان زيك بالظبط فى اول ايمى لاعتناق المسيحية  ربنا يساعدك ويساعدنى اخوك محمد او عبد المسيح


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*ربنا ينور عنيكى اكثر واكثر 
الاول قرئة الكتاب المقدس 
والصلاة عندنا ليست فرد فالصلاة علاقة بينك وبين الله (الصلاة بتعمل معجزات ) الصلاة عندنا فى كل وقت وفى اى زمان ومكان 
خلى علاقة بينك وبين المسيح وحتشوفى اد ايه هو حنين وحيكون معكى وتحسى زي اى مسيحى  اد ايه ايده بتساندك وبتكون معكى  انته زى الخروف الضال الى رجع وقاله ابوه 
و لكن كان ينبغي ان نفرح و نسر لان اخاك هذا كان ميتا فعاش و كان ضالا فوجد (لو  15 :  32
واعرفى ان يوم ان تقبلى المسيح بايمان وثقه فيه سيكون فرح فى السماء وعلى الارض 
لان الله يفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب اكثر من  99 بار محتاجين للتوبة 
ربنا معكى ويساندك فى رحلتك وارفى انى اى مصاعب حتلقيها ده تجرب عدو الخير ليكى 
واطلبى ربنا وحتلقيه جنبك على طول *


----------



## عبدربه (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

الله  اكبر 
الله اكبر
الله اكبر

ربنا يهديك و يهدينا للحق و للخير


----------



## الحق أقول (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

أنصح كل من يفكر في اتباع النصرانية أن يسألوا أولاً أهل العلم من المسلمين و مشايخهم عن ما لا يفهمونه و عن الشبهات التي وقعوا بها فإن لم يستطيعوا الرد عليه فوقتها يقرر ما يشاء 

فالعقل يقرر الصحيح من الخاطيء بالدليل 

فأعملوا عقولكم قليلاً


----------



## عبدربه (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

طبعا حضرتك كلامك محترم و تمام و لكن 
المطلوب منها اولا ان تقرا عن الاسلام و ان تتعمق فيه 
يا صديقى صدقنى الطامه الكبرى ان اغلب المسلمين ليسوا مسلمين لا يعلم عن الاسلام الا فى حدود ما علمه والده من فرائض توقع من هذا الشخص الكثير و لا نقول انه تحول من الاسلام الى المسيحيه 
لا هو اساسا لم يكن مسلما ليتحول الى المسيحيه 
كم عدد المسلمين اليوم المتحولين للمسيحيه و كم العكس 
تتبع انواع المسلمين المتحولين و اقرا سيرهم و كيف كانت علاقتهم بالاسلام 
اغلبهم علاقته ضحله صلاه و صوم .. عبادات سهل ان يتزعزع عن دينه 
من المنصريين اما ان تجد احد المسلمين المتعمقيين فى الاسلام و يتحول انا حتى الان لم اجد احدا كذلك


----------



## fredyyy (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*أقول الحق & عبد ربه*

**** الذين يُريدوا أن يحيوا يُقبلوا الى المسيح الحي *

*يوحنا  14 : 19 *

*بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضاً وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ. *

**** الذين يُريدوا أن تغفر لهم خطاياهم يقبلوا الى صاحب السلطان الذي قال :*

*مرقس  2 : 5 *

*فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ يَا بُنَيَّ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ*

*لوقا  7 : 48 *

*ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ». *


----------



## عبدربه (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

يا صديقى نحن نومن ايمانا قاطعا بكل ماقلته الان
نحن نومن ان المسيح لم يمت وانه مازال حيا الى الان اما عن غفرانه و معجزاته فنحن نومن انه كان مويد بالمعجزات ككل الانبياء قبله الى الان
نحن متفاهمين 
اما الاختلاف بيننا ان المسيح هو الله الخالق وانه يجب ان يعبد هو و نظريه التضحيه و الفداء هذا ما لا نومن به
فى الحقيقه نحن و انتم نعبد الاها واحدا و لكنه عندكم تجسد و ضحى و غفر و هذا ما لا نومن نحن به


----------



## fredyyy (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عبد ربه*
يا صديقى نحن نومن ايمانا قاطعا بكل ماقلته الان

*كلامك التالي لا يدل عل أنك تؤمن إيماناً قطعياً بكل ما قلته أنا *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*نحن نومن ان المسيح لم يمت وانه مازال حيا الى الان *

*لهذا جاء المسيح ... ولهذا آمنا به ... ولهذا نحن لنا حياة أبدية*

*المسيح جاء الى العالم ليحيا كل من يؤمن بموته وقيامته*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اما عن غفرانه و معجزاته* 

*غفران الخطايا أيده بعجزاته لأنه الله صاحب السلطان حتي على الطبيعة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فنحن نومن انه كان مويد بالمعجزات ككل الانبياء قبله الى الان*

*المسيح ليس ككل الأنبياء لكنه ابن الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*نحن متفاهمين*

*أرجو ذلك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
* 
اما الاختلاف بيننا ان المسيح هو الله الخالق وانه يجب ان يعبد *

*نعم هو الخالق ويجب أن يعبد لأنه هو كذلك والكتاب المقدس يشهد لذلك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هو و نظريه التضحيه و الفداء ......*

*الفداء ليس نظرية لكنه هدف المسيح الرئيسي لمجيئه لأرضنا*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فى الحقيقه نحن و انتم نعبد الاها واحدا *

*في الحقيقة أننا نعبد إلهاً مختلف عن إلهك لأن إلهنا هو المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و لكنه عندكم تجسد و ضحى و غفر ......*

*لا تقول (عندنا) ولكن وحي الله قال ذلك ... وقد جاء المسيح متجساً وضحى بحياته *

*وغفر خطايانا لأنه كان الذبيحة التي كانت كل أحداث العهد القديم تتكلم عنها*

* يوحنا  3 : 14 - 16*
*وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 
لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.* 

*لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*


----------



## عبدربه (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

طبعا تقطيع كلماتى حته حته اسلوب حوارى هائل و لكننى ما قصدته اننا نومن انه حى وان له معجزات و ان له ان يستغفر الله للعباد العصاه من خلقه 
انا لا اومن اطلاقا بما تومن به من صلب و تضحيه و فداء عقلى يابى على ذلك و دينى ينفى ذلك 
انا لا و لم و لن اناقش اى من مسائل الصلب و التضحيه و الفداء غيرها مع احد انا لا دخل لى بعقيدتكم فلتومنوا بما تشائون او لا تومنوا انا ادافع عن عقيدتى و التى فى كثير من الاحيان اجد هجوما كاسحا عليها و على رموزنا الدينيه واجبى كمسلم ان ادافع عنها اما ماذا تفعلون انتم و ماذا تعبدون لا دخل لى به لكل منا عقلا و اعتقد اننا معظمنا من حمله الشهادات العليا اى عقولنا ناضجه بشكل كاف لتدلنا على طريق الهدايه و الطريق القويم 
اذا بدانا بمناقشه المسائل العالقه بيننا اى ما تومنون انتم به و لا نومن نحن به ستطول المناقشات طويلا و اشك اننا سنصل الى حل 
اما ان تقوله انت فى ردك انه الله و الفداء وغيرها هذا هو ايمانك كان يجب ان تقول نحن نومن بذلك 
لان كل منا متاكد انه على حق و انت الاخر علىضلال 
و اعود فاقول نحن نومن بانه حى و انه اويد بالمعجزات و ان له ان يستغفرالله لاى من عباده
و شكرا


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي عبد ربة*


عبدربه قال:


> طبعا تقطيع كلماتى حته حته اسلوب حوارى هائل و لكننى ما قصدته اننا نومن انه حى وان له معجزات و ان له ان يستغفر الله للعباد العصاه من خلقه
> انا لا اومن اطلاقا بما تومن به من صلب و تضحيه و فداء عقلى يابى على ذلك و دينى ينفى ذلك
> انا لا و لم و لن اناقش اى من مسائل الصلب و التضحيه و الفداء غيرها مع احد انا لا دخل لى بعقيدتكم فلتومنوا بما تشائون او لا تومنوا انا ادافع عن عقيدتى و التى فى كثير من الاحيان اجد هجوما كاسحا عليها و على رموزنا الدينيه واجبى كمسلم ان ادافع عنها اما ماذا تفعلون انتم و ماذا تعبدون لا دخل لى به لكل منا عقلا و اعتقد اننا معظمنا من حمله الشهادات العليا اى عقولنا ناضجه بشكل كاف لتدلنا على طريق الهدايه و الطريق القويم
> اذا بدانا بمناقشه المسائل العالقه بيننا اى ما تومنون انتم به و لا نومن نحن به ستطول المناقشات طويلا و اشك اننا سنصل الى حل
> ...


 
*أخي عبد ربه *​*لك الحق بل وكل الحق فيما تؤمن به كما أن هذا الحق لي أنا أيضاً*
*ولكن يا أخي نحن بواجبنا كسفراء للسيد المسيح له المجد إله الكل نسعي ونكرز كي يري كل من هم في العالم نوره وخلاصه*
*لأنه لا خلاص بدونهونحن لم نخرج من نطاق الديمقراطية وحرية الراي *
*فكل دورنا هو أن نعرض ما نؤمن به وندافع عنه أمام ضيوفنا الأعزاء من الأخوة المسلمون الذين يأتون ويسجلون هنا في منتدانا الغالي*
*فمن من يأتي ليسأل ويتعرف علي عقائد الأخر*
*ومنهم من يأتي ليسأل ليجدال*
*ومنهم من يأتي ليهاجم *
*ونحن بدورنا نستطيع أن نجيب كل علي حدا وكيفما يشاء*

*عامة ليكن الله معك وينير طريقك بموضوعية وبعقل*
*وصدقني كل ما يريده هو أن تعطيه فرصة واحدة ليدخل قلبك ويحررك*
*فياليتك تجرب فلن تخسر كثيراً*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مصطفى مزيكا (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

انا مصطفى المسلم ممكن حد يبعتلى الكتاب المقدس نفسى اقراة


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

عبد ربه
طبعا تقطيع كلماتى حته حته اسلوب حوارى هائل

*طبعاً كلامك حلو زي السَمَك الفيليه علشان كده جاوبت  عليه حته حته*

*فأنا ُأفضِل أن ُأجيب على كل نقطة على حده لكي لا تتوه أهدافي وسط الردود الإنشائية*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

انا ادافع عن عقيدتى و التى فى كثير من الاحيان اجد هجوما كاسحا عليها وعلى رموزنا الدينيه

*العقيدة لا تحتاج لمن يُدافع عنها ... بل عظمتها تجذب الناس كما المسيحية*

*والهجوم الكاسح نتيجة التنوير الذي ظهر بكل قوة على شاشات الفضائيات وصفحات الإنتر نت *

*وبجانب رفض عُلمائكم الرد عل تساؤلات الحيارى (ولا تسؤلوا عن ...... )*

*والقاعدة العامة للدفاع أن أدافع عن عقيدتي في بيتي *

*ولا أذهب لبيوت الآخرين لأدافع عن معتقداتي ... أنت الآن في البيت المسيحي*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

اى عقولنا ناضجه بشكل كاف لتدلنا على طريق الهدايه و الطريق القويم 

*لو كانت العقول الناضجة كافية ... لما أرسل الله أنبيائة في العهد القديم  الذين تكلموا عن المسيح الفادي *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

لان كل منا متاكد انه على حق ....

*في توقيعي أسفل هذة المشاركة *

*ما يبين ملخص الحق كله بصورة متحركة*

*فالانسان كان له علاقة بالله وبالخطية أنفصل عن الله *

*وجاء المسيح بالصليب فكان جسر العبور الى الله  فلم نسقط في الدينونة*

*فآدم أدخل الخطية الى العالم ... والمسيح حررنا من عبودية الخطية*

*لهذا يختار كثير من الناس أن يتبعوا المسيح لأنه يحرر *

*ويضمن العلاقة الصحيحة بالله على أساس عدله*

*ومحبة المسيح جعلته يتحمل عقوبة خطيتنا*

*من يؤمن لا يُدان ومن لا يؤمن قد دين*

*المسيح نور العالم فالذي يقبله*

*لا يسير في الظلمة*

*سر في النور*


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*مصطفي *

*الكتاب المقدس موجود وقريب منك جداً *

*إذهب الى أعلى في نفس هذة الصفحة *

*ستجد فوق كلمة (إضافة رد) كلمة الكتاب المقدس *

*إضغط عليها يُفتح لك صفحة جديدة بها أسفار الكتاب المقدس *


*إقرأ ما تشاء*
​


----------



## عبدربه (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

عزيزى اشكرك على حوارك المهذب الراقى 
و لكن لنناقش ارائك و نفندها على طريقه سمك الفيليه
*العقيدة لا تحتاج لمن يُدافع عنها ... بل عظمتها تجذب الناس كما المسيحي
نعم لك كل الحق فى هذه المقوله 
و لكن لكل عقيده مدافعين عنها و عن ارائها ينشرونها و يدافعون ضد من ينتقدها بولس الرسول فعل ذلك و انت تفعل ذلك حواراتك مع الاخرين فى المنتدى دفاعا عن عقيدتك 
ثانيا لك كل الحق العقيده المسيحيه تجذب اى انسان لها ولكن ما فى العقيده من تسامح وسمو بالنفس بعيدا عن عبث الماديات وكل هذا جميل جدا و لكن انا لا انجذب لما لا اومن به فيها و ما لا يقبله عقلى 
**والهجوم الكاسح نتيجة التنوير الذي ظهر بكل قوة على شاشات الفضائيات وصفحات الإنتر نت

يا عزيزى انا مع حريه المعتقد و مع نشر عقيدتك بكل السبل و لكن انت لا تنشر عقيده انت تشكك فى عقيدتى و بعض من فى المنتدى يسب فى نبيى و فى عقيدتى بما لا يمكن ان يكون صحيحا . فالعقل يقول انه لا يوجد رجل هو شر مطلق و اتبعه سدس سكان الارض 

المغالاه فى السب يجعل المسلمين يتمسكون بعقيدتهم اكثر و هذا فى رايى ليس اسلوب دعوى تبشيرى و لكنه اسلوب استعدائى 

و هذا ما انا فى بيتك و منتداك لافعله ادافع عما اومن به و ما تجعله انت عرضه للتشكيك و السب لو كان هذا منتدى تبشيرى صدقنى يا صديقى كنت ساكون فيه مجرد متابع و انا للعلم لا ادخل فى موضوعات فيها مهاجمه العقيده المسيحيه الا لو قام العضو بسب الاسلام لتوضيح وجه نظره 
**وبجانب رفض عُلمائكم الرد عل تساؤلات الحيارى (ولا تسؤلوا عن ...... )
يا صديقى لنكون عادلين 
هناك اشياء لا يجب السؤال عنها مثل شكل الله و خلافه و لكننى اعتقد ان هناك من العلماء المحترميين جدا من لا يدينون بدين السلطان يجاوبون عن كل شى و بشكل تام 
انا شخصيا عندما يلتبس على شى اتابع ما فسره الشعراوى اجد فيه كل ما اقتنع به
**لو كانت العقول الناضجة كافية ... لما أرسل الله أنبيائة في العهد القديم  الذين تكلموا عن المسيح الفادي

مساله المسيح الفادى لن اناقشها معك و لكننى اخالفك فى مساله العقول ايام العهد القديم بلا شك الانسان الحالى وصل الى حاله من الرقى العقلى و الذهنى اضعاف ماوصل اليه الانسان القديم , و انا هنا لا اعمم كل البشر فى الوقت الحالى مازال هناك عباد الابقار و الشمس والقمر ...الخ

و ايضا مساله توقيعك فى صلب عقيدتك و انا اعتذر اننى لن اناقشها معك 

و شكرا *


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عبد ربه*
* ولكن ما فى العقيده من تسامح وسمو بالنفس بعيدا عن عبث الماديات وكل هذا جميل جدا و لكن انا لا انجذب لما لا اومن به فيها و ما لا يقبله عقلى *

*أذاً سأصلي لله طالباً لك أن يفتح ذهنك ويوسع سعة قلبك لتقبل كلامه العظيم*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* سدس سكان الارض *

*دعك من الإحصائيات (فقناة الجزيرة قالت أن كل سنة يتحول 6 مليون الى المسيحية)*

*الله يريد أن يتكلم إليك أنت ويُعطيك قلباً جديداً*

*المسيحية هي علاقة فريدة وفردية ومتفردة مع الله تصبو لحياة علوية معه*

*لقد أتى للميسح ليلاً أحدهم رغم أنه كان معلماً وتعلم منه أساس قبول الله للإنسان*

*تكلم له بصفة شخصية عن كل ما بقلبك لقد قلها لآخر (صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* عرضه للتشكيك و السب ..... *

*وأنا معاك السب عادة سيئة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*مساله المسيح الفادى لن اناقشها معك و لكننى اخالفك فى مساله العقول ايام العهد القديم بلا شك الانسان الحالى وصل الى حاله من الرقى العقلى و الذهنى اضعاف ماوصل اليه الانسان القديم *

*أخي سأضرب مثالين :*

*** لا فرق بين ميت مدفون عرياناً وميت آخر مدفون مكفن بأثمن الأكفان *

*فكلاهما ميت ..... ومدفون *

*كل إنسان بعيد عن الإيمان بالمسيح الفادي هو ميت ومدفوف *

*وكل إنسان له الإيمان بالمسيح الفادي هو شخص حي ويُثمر بقداسة لله*

*** ما الفرق بين ملك عظيم خارج فلك نوح*

*.. وشخص عادي داخل نفس الفلك*

*الملك خارج الفلك ............ هالك وميت*

*والمفدي داخل الفلك ......... حي ومأكد النجاه*


*بعد المثالين مجرد تساؤل جاوب لنفسك بإخلاص :*

*أتريد أن تكون شخص حي و تُثمر بقداسة لله*
*وأن تكون حي وضامن النجاه*

*أم ميت وهالك.......... لقد قالها المسيح لأحدهم :*

*يوحنا  5 : 6 *
*هَذَا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ مُضْطَجِعاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ زَمَاناً كَثِيراً فَقَالَ لَهُ « أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ » *


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اختى العزيزة انا محمد مصطفى من القاهرة انا زيك فى اول ايامى للايمان بالمسيح مثلك تماما ولكن ممكن نتواصل مع بعض اكتر  يعنى نشجع بعض والى عنده سوال ممكن التانى يكون يقدر يحله ويجاوب عليه وشكرا


----------



## عبدربه (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

اشكرك على صلاتك لى و ادعوا الله العلى القدير ان يهدينا الى الخير امين
يا صديقى 

انا اعلم ان العلاقه مع الله لها ثمرات كثيره و انها راحه كل متعب و ملجا كل محتاج 
و لكننى كما تعلم لعقلى دخل كبير اولا ثم اكون ايمانيا بعد ذلك
فى عجاله ساروى لك شئ صغير
والدى رحمه الله و انا فى سن التانيه عشره بدا يحكى لى عن الاسلام و كيف انه الدين الحق و كيف وكيف و عندما سالته لو لم تكن انت مسلما اذا لاصبحت انا اى شى اخر و عندها كان هناك احتمال فى نفسى ان اكون على خطا
و بعد عده سنوات قررت ان اقطع الشك باليقين
بعد طول قرائه و مطالعه و جدت اننى
امامى الاسلام و هو يقول اعبد الله وحده
و المسيحيه و فيها يسوع هو الله و ابن الله
البهائيه و فيها تقريبا نفس المبدا ان الله تمثل فى البهاء
ووجدت الدروز و عندهم ان الله تمثل فى الحاكم بامر الله الفاطمى
المسيحيه و البهائيه و اليهوديه و الدرزيه لديها نظريات قريبه من بعضها ان الله حل و تجسد فى شخص معين
نسب ان تكون هذه الطوائف على خطا اكيد موجوده يعنى ممكن نقول انها نسبه 1%لكل طائفه 
اى اننى ان انتسبت لاى طائفه منهم ممكن ان اكون اعرض حياتى الاخره باكملها للخطر لاننى اعبد الله على غير ما يريد
لذلك قررت ان اعبد المصدر و هو الله و لم اجد هذا الا فى الاسلام 
يعنى انا الان100% على صواب انا اعبد الله الاعلى و ليكن ما تمثل بعد ذلك لا يضيرنى 
ثم بدات بعد ذلك اتعمق فى الدين الاسلامى و اقرا فيه ثم اقتنعت و اصبحت مسلما كاملا


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

بص يا اخ عبد ربه انا مؤمن تماما بالمسيح بعد دراسة وبحث اكثر من 3 سنوات


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

وبعدين انا خلا ص سلمت امرى للمسيح يا صدقنى انا اتغيرت بجد وبحب المسيح بجد من قلبى


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

انا مش بكثب زى الاول ولا بتعصب وبحاول اصلح من نفسى وبحاول انقى عيوبى مش خوف ورعب من النار والجبروت والقوة الالهية بس لالا  انا بغير نفسى حبا للمسيح


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

يا جماعة حد يفهمو انى لاقيت الحب الى كنت بدور عليه لاقيت ربنا  لاقيت يسوع  لاقيت الثالوث القدوس لاقيت الى مش ممكن الاقيه فى الاسلام


----------



## عبدربه (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

ا محمد مصطفى انا اعتذر لك و لكننى كنت اوجه كلماتى لصديقى فريدى
و لكننى اقول لك لك مطلق الحريه لتعبد من تشاء 
انت حر هى حياتك انت 
صح


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عبد ربه *

*هل ضمنت لك معتقداتك حياتك بعد الموت *

*أم أنت ُتفضل عذاب القبر*​


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

فريدى انتى موجودة انا عاوز اتكلم معاكى شوية ممكن لو سمحتى


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

انا اسف اولا لانى كنت متخيل انك مؤنث انا اسف
ثانيا ليس لدى ما اخشاه من احد
اوكى انا موافق


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

انت دلوقتى فعلا مسيحي ولا لسه ممكن اعرف


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عبد ربه *​ 
*هل ضمنت لك معتقداتك أن لا ُتمس من الشيطان *​ 
*أم أنت ُتفضل أن  ُتمس منه وتذهب لنهايته*​


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*تكلم يا مصطفى أنا معك*​


----------



## عبدربه (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

يا صديقى 
المس من الشيطان يكون لمن هم فى حمايه من هو اضعف من الشيطان و انا فى حمايه الله فممن اخاف
ثم و ان مسنى و غويت معه و تماديت فى دينى باب التوبه مفتوح ادخل على ربى وقتما اشاء و استغفره فيغفر لى بشرط ان اكون نادم و عازم على عدم الرجوع للذنب بارادتى كره اخرى


----------



## عبدربه (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

صديقى فريدى
استاذنك
ساوى الى فراشى الان
نكمل حديثنا الممتع غدا ان شاء الله 
تصبح على الف خير


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عبد ربه *

*في المسيح لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يمسك ولا أن يلبسك *

*بل المسيحي له الأحقية والقوة بأن يطرده من الآخرين*

*لوقا  10 : 19 , 20*
*هَا أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ سُلْطَاناً لِتَدُوسُوا الْحَيَّاتِ وَالْعَقَارِبَ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةِ الْعَدُّوِ وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ شَيْءٌ.* 
*وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَفْرَحُوا بِهَذَا أَنَّ الأَرْوَاحَ تَخْضَعُ لَكُمْ بَلِ افْرَحُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ أَنَّ أَسْمَاءَكُمْ كُتِبَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
*
*فالبعيد عن المسيح لا يملك الخلاص من المس *

*لكن المسيح هو الذي ُيخلص*

*ماذا ُتفضل أن يسكن فيك الله بالروح القدس ... أم أن يسكنك الشيطان *

*ولا توجد حاله ثالثة*

*ففي المسيحية ... إما أبيض .... أم أسود ..... ولا يوجد ما بين الفرقتين*


----------



## sese (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

سلام المسيح
ya ret tsm7oly akteb b7roof eng l2an kteeer s3eb 7roof al3rbe 
awal she ana b7eb ahne al25t liro 3qrarha wya reet lw kol al3alam aslam wyhood wdrooz wkol she msh mse7e y3reef bjaad meen howe almsee7 allah altjsشd alle aja 3l3alam ty5lsna w2na mt2kde ano lw kol wa7ad bfkeer bshway mntee2 bla2e ano almsee7 howe m5lso sho bdna aktar mn wa7ad mat 3lsleeeb 3shanaa ... bas lw 22dar 23reef  wjadd kol al27traam ll25we alle bfakro ano ba2e al2dyan wblzaat al2slaam bd3e llm7be y3ny aslem tslaam wkol al7roob alle antshar feha al2slam btbyeen 3l m7be 
w3nde so2al lkol al25we almsleen ya 3me keef brkab 332lko ano alllah alle howe abel kolshe m7be b2ball ano deno yntsheer blseef ???/ lw bdo y5lena n2men  feo 3"sben  3na kan mn al2sas ma 5lana nfkeer b2shy asmo deen aw alaah wmsh allaah ... wkman sh3"ly  ll25 all e7ka 3n alnbe looot w3n makoteb bl3hed alqdeem lwenak 2reet alnas bnye anak t2ra lm3rfe mesh bnye anak t2ra 3shan tbyeen almse7yee deen faseed kan 3refet ano alktab msh 3m bshjeee3 3heek ashy bl3kees ya 25e 
wsory lteer ane twleet bl7dees 
wkman 7aby 22dem t7yeet a7traam lkol al25we almse7ee7ey alle rdo btre2a m7traame wbklaam a7la mn alskar wkman ll25t bra2a l2ano tre2tha bl7ky kteer mhzby 7ta lw kanat mslme bas allah yhdeha 
وسلام الرب يسوغ المسيح معكو كلكو اخوتي


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*sese*

*لماذا لا تكتبي بالحروف العربية طالما أن هذة الإمكانية موجودة عندك*


----------



## sese (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

l2ano 7roof al3raby msh mrsomat 3la allw7a fbde kteer w2eet l23ref akteeb jmly 
sjaad kteer sorry 5ya


----------



## Twin (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي مصطفي*

*أنت كنت قد طلبت الكتاب المقدس *
*هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
*هذا كتاب إلكتروني من الممكن أن تطبعه أو تقراه علي الأنترنت*
*ويا أخي ما دمت أنت من القاهرة فلتذهب الي أي مكتبة مسيحية في القاهرة وأشتري كتاب مقدس كامل بعشر جنيهات فقط ومعنون لتسهيل القراءة*

*وليكون الله معك ويرشدك وليحفظك في دخولك وخروجك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة *


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

عزيزى فريدى
رايك فيه وجاهه و لكن الا ترى ان كل انسان يمسه الشيطان شاء ام ابى و لذلك يوجد عندكم الاعتراف بالخطيئه و الخطيئه هى عمل يفعله الانسان بمس من الشيطان و لذلك يعترف بذنبه و يرجوا ان يغفره الله له 
و انا ارى برايى المتواضع ان المسيحى المتمسك بالمسيح و الذى به الروح القدس هو الاكثر تغلبا على  الشيطان عكس غير المتمسك و غير الملتزم 
يا صديقى الشيطان جزء اساسى من النسيج المتوازن الذى خلقه الله تتغلب عليه بالايمان و هذا هو الاختبار الذى خلقنا الله من اجله اما ان تنجح و تتغلب عليه و اما ان تفشل و يتغلب عليك 
هذه هى الحياه 
تحياتى


----------



## fredyyy (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عبد ربة*
*...  كل انسان يمسه الشيطان شاء ام ابى *

*المس من الشيطان ليس هو تشويش إبليس على الذهن *

*لكن هو سُكنى الشيطان في الإنسان فتســلب إرادتــه*

*ليس من السهل أن أمنع نسر أن يُحلق فوق رأسي*

*لكن من حقي أن أمنعه أن يبني عُشاً فوق رأسي*

*فالبعيد عن المسيح يسكن فيه الشيطان*

*لكن المسيح يمنح التحرير*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*... و الخطيئه هى عمل يفعله الانسان بمس من الشيطان ...*

*الخطية هي فعل الإرادة الذاتية للإنسان متحولاً عن الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* و انا ارى برايى المتواضع ان المسيحى المتمسك بالمسيح و الذى به الروح القدس هو الاكثر تغلبا على الشيطان *

*كلام صحيح 100 %  الله ينور عليك*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*.... تتغلب عليه بالايمان ....*

*نعم نتغلب على الشيطان بالإيمان بالمسيح الذي هزم الشيطان في الصليب*


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

يا صديقى الاراء الفلسفيه فى هذه القضايا انا لست ميالا لها و لكنى اومن بما هو يتمشى مع عقلى 
انا ارى انه من الظلم ان نقول ان ابليس يسكن فى راسك و يسلب ارادتك هذا فيه ظلم للانسان 
سلب ارادتك معناه انك اصبحت فى حل مما تفعله و لكن الشيطان يوسوس لك و انت بنفسك تختار و تنفذ و بالتالى تستحق العقوبه اذا اطعته و تستحق الجائزه اذا خالفته
هذه عدل ووجود حبك لربك بداخلك و طاعتك له و قربك منه اسلحه تجابه بها الشيطان و تنتصرعليه


----------



## fredyyy (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عبد ربه*
*يا صديقى الاراء الفلسفيه *

*عندما أذكر لك آيات من الكتاب فهذا ليس رأي ولكن كلمة الله هي التي تقول*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فى هذه القضايا انا لست ميالا لها و لكنى اومن بما هو يتمشى مع عقلى *

*لابد أن تعرف أن العقل أضيق من أن يعرف ويستوعب كل أمور الله*

*لكن بالإيمان بأقوال الله تتحقق المعجزة لأننا وقتئذ نفهم إرادة الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*انا ارى انه من الظلم ان نقول ان ابليس يسكن فى راسك و يسلب ارادتك هذا فيه ظلم للانسان *

*أخي لماذا تدافع عن إبليس وهو عدو الله إذ يريد أن يُدمر الإنسان خليقة الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*...و لكن الشيطان يوسوس لك *

*العقل الفارغ لابد أن يسكنه الشيطان *

*ولكن القلب الممتلئ بروح الله وكلمة الله لا يستطيع الشيطان سكناه لأن لا مكان له فيه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و انت بنفسك تختار و تنفذ و بالتالى تستحق العقوبه اذا اطعته و تستحق الجائزه اذا خالفته*

*وما الضرر من أن أمتلئ بروح الله وكلمة الله فلا أعطي عدوي فرصة ليفعل ما يشاء*

*يوجد مثل يقول ( الوقاية خير من العلاج ) أليس هذا أفضل *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هذه عدل ووجود حبك لربك بداخلك و طاعتك له و قربك منه اسلحه تجابه بها الشيطان و تنتصرعليه*

*العدل في المسيحية وحدها *

*وليس للأنسان محبة بدون معرفة المحب الأعظم الذي أظهر حبه في الصليب *

*كلمة الله الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس هي السلاح الوحيد لمحاربة إبليس *


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عندما أذكر لك آيات من الكتاب فهذا ليس رأي ولكن كلمة الله هي التي تقول
انا اعتذر يا صديقى انا لم اعلم ان ماكتبته هو ايات من الانجيل مع انك تعلم رايى فى الاستدلال بالانجيل او القران
**لابد أن تعرف أن العقل أضيق من أن يعرف ويستوعب كل أمور الله
انا اويدك فى ذلك.
**لكن بالإيمان بأقوال الله تتحقق المعجزة لأننا وقتئذ نفهم إرادة الله
عفوا انا لا افهم القصد منها
**أخي لماذا تدافع عن إبليس وهو عدو الله إذ يريد أن يُدمر الإنسان خليقة الله
يا صديقى انا لم اقصد انه من الظلم لابليس ان تقول ذلك . لا انا اقصد ان يكون الله قد ظلم الانسان ان حاسبه على افعال فعلها و الشيطان قد سلب منه ارادته
**العقل الفارغ لابد أن يسكنه الشيطان *

*ولكن القلب الممتلئ بروح الله وكلمة الله لا يستطيع الشيطان سكناه لأن لا مكان له في
تمام و لذلك فانه ياتيه من الخارج لا يستطيع ان يدخل مكان ممتلى بذكر لله و متعلق به 
هل الشيطان يتسلط على اهل المواخير و المراقص ام اهل دور العباده ؟
**وما الضرر من أن أمتلئ بروح الله وكلمة الله فلا أعطي عدوي فرصة ليفعل ما يشاء*

*يوجد مثل يقول ( الوقاية خير من العلاج ) أليس هذا أفضل 
ميه فى الميه كلام مظبوط
**وليس للأنسان محبة بدون معرفة المحب الأعظم الذي أظهر حبه في الصليب *

*كلمة الله الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس هي السلاح الوحيد لمحاربة إبليس

طبعا انا احترم رايك و اقدره و اوافقك و لكننى اقول عن نفسى انها محبه الله و التقرب اليه  *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

الأخ الفاضل عبد ربه
+++ سيادتك سألت عن أمور روحية تخرج عن نطاق الحواس الخمس ، وبالتالى فهى ليست مبنية على العقل المجرد ، بل على الفكر الدينى  ، فلماذا ترفض رد أخونا الحبيب  فريدى ، مع أنها عقلانية بنسبة مائة فى المائة ، وكونها مستمدة من الدين لا يعيبها ، ما دامت منطقية وعقلانية ، بل إنها دليل على عدم تخاصم الدين مع العقل ، فلماذا ترفضها سيادتك ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عبدربه*
*...** مع انك تعلم رايى فى الاستدلال بالانجيل او ....*

*رأيك ليس ميذاناً لكلمة الله ... بل ينبغي لأن تسمع لكمة الله وُتصغي لها وتستفيد منها*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لكن بالإيمان بأقوال الله تتحقق المعجزة لأننا وقتئذ نفهم إرادة الله*
*
**عفوا انا لا افهم القصد منها*

*الإيمان بكلمة الله يفتح ذهنك لتفهم أمور الله وإرادته*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

**أخي لماذا تدافع عن إبليس وهو عدو الله إذ يريد أن يُدمر الإنسان خليقة الله*
*
**يا صديقى انا لم اقصد انه من الظلم لابليس ان تقول ذلك . لا انا اقصد ان يكون الله قد ظلم الانسان ان حاسبه على افعال فعلها و الشيطان قد سلب منه ارادته

**الانسان المعادي لله يحب إبليس ويعمل ما يرضي إبليس لأنه عدو الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*العقل الفارغ لابد أن يسكنه الشيطان *

*ولكن القلب الممتلئ بروح الله وكلمة الله لا يستطيع الشيطان سكناه لأن لا مكان له في*
*تمام 

شكراً لك على تفهمك
**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وما الضرر من أن أمتلئ بروح الله وكلمة الله فلا أعطي عدوي فرصة ليفعل ما يشاء*

*يوجد مثل يقول ( الوقاية خير من العلاج ) أليس هذا أفضل *

*ميه فى الميه كلام مظبوط

فهل حاولت أن تمتلئ بروح الله ووجدت الأمر ليس جيداً
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

**وليس للأنسان محبة بدون معرفة المحب الأعظم الذي أظهر حبه في الصليب *

*كلمة الله الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس هي السلاح الوحيد لمحاربة إبليس

طبعا انا احترم رايك و اقدره و اوافقك *

*شكراً لك على تفهمك*

*:ab4: *******   :big35:   *******   :ab4:*​


----------



## عبدربه (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

الصديق العزيز فريدى
انا سعيد لاستمرار حوارنا
*رأيك ليس ميذاناً لكلمة الله ... بل ينبغي لأن تسمع لكمة الله وُتصغي لها وتستفيد منها
احب فقط ان انوه لموضوع واحد .يا صديقى هل انت تومن بالقران او بمحمد اعتقد لا اذا فالاستماع لكلمه الله و الاصغاء لها فى رايى انا و عندى مختلفه لماعندك لكل منا منهاجه و شريعته .ان تناقشنا فى ذلك و على هذا المعيار حتى الخريف القادم لن نخرج بشئ
فلنجعل مناهجنا الدينيه على الحياد و ان وافقتك انا فى بعضها لانها تتفق مع منهاجى و لم انكرها عليك
**الإيمان بكلمة الله يفتح ذهنك لتفهم أمور الله وإرادته
اعتقد انك تعنى بكلمه الله يسوع 
يا صديقى انا احب يسوع و اومن به و لكن ليس كايمانك به الامر عندى مختلف كما قلت لك سابقا انا اعبد المصدر الذى لا خلاف في و هو الله سبحانه و كلماته هى التى تفتح قلبى و ذهنى لكل شئ
**الانسان المعادي لله يحب إبليس ويعمل ما يرضي إبليس لأنه عدو الله
دى حاجه مظبوطه و منطقيه جدا فعدو عدوى صديقى 
احب ان انوه عن شئ بسيط جدا يا صديقى كلنا نتوجه لنفس الهدف الا و هو ان تصل الى حاله الاستقرار الروحى و هو لايحدث الا اذا عرضت هذه الروح على من خلقها كلما استطعت 
نحن لنا نفس الهدف و لكن طرقنا للوصول اليه مختلفه
و شكرا
*


----------



## عبدربه (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

 +++ سيادتك سألت عن أمور روحية تخرج عن نطاق الحواس الخمس ، وبالتالى فهى ليست مبنية على العقل المجرد ، بل على الفكر الدينى ، فلماذا ترفض رد أخونا الحبيب فريدى ، مع أنها عقلانية بنسبة مائة فى المائة ، وكونها مستمدة من الدين لا يعيبها ، ما دامت منطقية وعقلانية ، بل إنها دليل على عدم تخاصم الدين مع العقل ، فلماذا ترفضها سيادتك ؟؟

الاستاذ الفاضل مكرم زكى شنوده
انا حقيقى اتشرف بانك قد قدمت مداخله فى موضوعنا
و لكننى احب ان اوضخ و كما قلت لفريدى منذ قليل
الفكر الدينى لدى مختلف عما تومنون انتم به و ان وافق الفكر الدينى لديكم بعض معتقداتى لذلك فانا ميال للابتعاد عنه ولا انكر انه فى احيان كثيره يوافق العقل و المنطق و لكن الابتعاد عنه مفيد للحوار
انا احترم العقل و احترم الحوار العقلى و انا لم ارفض كل ردود صديقى فريدى و لكننى اختلفت معه فيما لا يتفق مع المنطق 
مثلا 
الشيطان و مدى تاثيره و ما هى علاقته بالانسان
انا ارى انها علاقه دفاع وهجوم و هى مستمره ما دام الانسان يتنفس
يمكن لعلاقتك بالله ان تكون لها اثرا و لكنه تاثير عكسى كلما زادت علاقتك بالله كلما زاد هجوم الشيطان عليك كلما كانت هزيمته متوفعه بنسبه اكبر
و العكس صحيح فالشيطان ينتظر الطايعين عند ابواب اماكن العباده ليجعلهم ينحرفون عنها و لا ينتظر العصاه خارج الحانات و ما شابه


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*عبد ربه*
*انا ارى انها علاقه دفاع وهجوم و هى مستمره ما دام الانسان يتنفس*

*أنا لا أتكلم عن الحرب الروحية التي للمؤمن المسيحي *

*ولكن أتكلم عن إنتصار المسيح على الشيطان في الصليب فلم يعد له سلطه على المؤمن بل له سلطة على غير المسيحيين*

*مثال : *
*إذا** قالوا لك أن هذا الشخص يصرعه الشيطان أعلم أن هذا الشخص غير مسيحي والشيطان يسكنه*

*الشيطان لا يسكن في المؤمن المسيحي ... لأن روح الله القدوس يسكن فيه*


----------



## عبدربه (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

عبدربه
خليك في الموضوع و كافي تشتيت


----------



## عبدربه (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

لا يا عزيزى شكرا 
دى كانت اخر مداخله لى بالموضوع 
اشكرك يا فريدى على ادبك فى الحوار والى اللقاء


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

امنت بيسوع المسيح مخلصا وفاديا وامنت بالمسيحية دين المحبة والسلام وقرات كثيرا بالكتاب المقدس لذا ارجو مساعتكم على اعتناق المسيحية فى بلدى لا استطيع الذهاب الى كنيسة  لان بلدى صغير والناس تعرف بعض ولا يوجد حرية عقيدة  ارجو نعاونكم معى
واشكركم


----------



## Twin (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي saed*


saed_sad25 قال:


> امنت بيسوع المسيح مخلصا وفاديا وامنت بالمسيحية دين المحبة والسلام وقرات كثيرا بالكتاب المقدس


*أمين*
*وصدقني أنت الأن أفضل بكثير من ذي قبل*​


saed_sad25 قال:


> لذا ارجو مساعتكم على اعتناق المسيحية
> ​



*المسيحية يا أخي ليست دين يُعتنق*
*بل هي حياة *
*تحياها م الله بمحبة أبن لأبيه*
*قد تحياها في الخفاء وقد يكون في النور ولكن الأهم أنك تحياها*
*ربنا يكون معاك ويحفظك*​


saed_sad25 قال:


> فى بلدى لا استطيع الذهاب الى كنيسة لان بلدى صغير والناس تعرف بعض ولا يوجد حرية عقيدة ارجو نعاونكم معى
> ​



*قد يكفيك الأن الي أن يتدخل الله بقوة *
*أن تكون معنا في كنيستنا الإلكترونية*
*منتدي الكنيسة*
*صلي كتير وتبعنا وشارك معانا*
*أنصحك بالأطلاع علي قسم **المرشد الروحي*
*لحياتك الروحية*
*وقسم* *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام* 
*لحياتك الكتابية وكيفية التواصل مع الله عن طريق الكتاب المقدس*
*وطبعاً قسم* *مخدع الصلاة*
*لتصلي مع أخوتك علي تقوية إيمانك*
*ومع مرورك علي باقي الأقسام المسيحية ستُبني أكثر وأكثر*

*ربنا يكون معاك حبيبي*
*ويحفظك في دخولك وخروجك*
*وعامة نحن تحت أمرك وأي شئ يعثرك أو تحتاج للسؤال فيه فنحن معك*
*كي تصل الي الله الذي يحبك ومات من أجلك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

